# life after rooting



## Spanky4321 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ok this is what I think I did....I was on 2.3.6 and flashed what I thought was a .6 rom......well now I have .5 and I would like a .6 rooted rom and kernel....so thats question number one, is this possible? Number 2 is I lost my screen shot abilitly...now it may be as easy as flashing something in cvm but im not sure so any help there would be greatly appreciated... Im sure I have more questions cause I am new to this and already wound up having to switch from odin to heim to flash a kernel in order to resore my device so i have both and I sorta know what im doing....just getting familiar with busybox and havent even started dabbling in tweaker tools so any info about what i can do there would be great. Thank you everybody for all your devoted efforts in creating all this great software. First time poster on here so still learning everything so please bear with me.

And about the screen shot I would like to not have to get an app.....im sure there is a way somehow. LOL. thanks again


----------



## Spanky4321 (Apr 13, 2013)

Also I am unable to restore my contacts from verizon backup assistant.....any help there before i type them all in again manually?


----------



## Furcht (Mar 4, 2013)

If you have CWM as your recovery method you shouldn't need to use Heimdall or Odin to flash again, I am working on a rom for FF1 kernel it is a 2.3.6 rom so you should be fine link. The VZBackup I'm not sure about I have all my contacts saved on my google account and on my sdcard for safe keeping. Screen shooting does work in my rom, you may not be hitting the right buttons. I do recommend that you flash the stock FF1 kernel from dwitherell.


----------



## Spanky4321 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hey thanks for all your work first off, the reason I had to flash a kernel is because I wound up using a mismatch combo and deleted to kernel off my sd card so i was stuck in a boot loop. That was the only solution my brain could come up with because I couldnt get the kernel on my sd card....nevertheless it worked.....ok right now I am using an e12tweakstock kernel and the sch-1405 signed rom and the device works ok but like i said i want some of the features of the .6 rom that I have come accustomed to....like placement of things as well as seamless swiping between the app screen and home screen....in the past i used the buttom combo of home and lock screen to screen shot....is there another one im unfamiliar with? Also ive noticed that since i reverted back to e12 from ff1 my wifi is considerably faster....ive read that this is a ff1 issue, can you tell me if im correct? And yea my stupid self didnt back up my contacts to sd or google....ok lesson learded....after reinputting all 300 some odd numbers and email contacts ive learned my lesson. LOL. Please let me know when you finish the 2.3.6 rom cause I will definietly give it a spin and report any issues to help in development....idk if it matters but one thing i love about these tweaked roms is the cusotm screen lock annimation and the several toggles in the notification bar such as the flashlight and wifi....hope those will be included in your rom. Oh can you tell me if the ff1 kernel from dwitherell supports overclocking and undervoltage on this device.....just learning those features from reading but i noticed that using the kernel and rom i have now I can do anything above 1000mhz using setcpu or voltage control where as when I was playing around at first I could go up to 1800mhz using voltage control even though i have read not to go above around 1300-1400......but now the option isnt there. Can you direct me to a good place to learn how to use busybox and tweak tools.....thanks again for all your hard work and if I can support you in any way let me know....Thanks


----------



## Furcht (Mar 4, 2013)

A lot of the busybox commands and tools are just the smaller version of typical Linux commands and tools (awk, cat, etc...). The stock kernel doesn't have overclocking in it but that just means I have another small project on my road of Android Development to work on. I am working on added all the old tweaks of Tweaked into my rom but that is actually starting to be quite difficult. I just pulled out my phone and took a screenshot of my home screen using home + lock and it worked fine. I'm not sure on the WiFi bit but I do know that with a version mismatch WiFi sometimes won't even work and the signal bars will be off. The only support I accept is people using my rom. I am providing a service to the community not selling to the community.


----------



## Spanky4321 (Apr 13, 2013)

Please dont be offended i was offering monatary support i meant recognizing you in forums, social media etc for you continued hard work. If you dont mind me asking what roms and kernels are you running on your strat now? I guess at this point i still have a mismatch casue i have no signal bars. but it still works....i have used titanium backup to backup apps and google for contacts (and to my sd card) so im ready to experiment some more....at this point in your development what do you recomend me run? I will give it a shot. LOL


----------



## Spanky4321 (Apr 13, 2013)

Im sorry i meant wasnt offering....i just want to give credit to people who do the hard work it takes to develop these things.....please dont be offeneded


----------



## Furcht (Mar 4, 2013)

It wasn't offending it's just a thing I have. I'm not a fan of money. You could try my Tweaker 1.0.X as it is stable, and the stock FF1 kernel should be fine for now. I am just running my rom and stock kernel and haven't noticed any errors in it.


----------



## h0m3m4d3 (Mar 10, 2013)

I agree... 2 thumbs up on tweaker1.0.x so far. Very stable. I haven't had any more bugs since your last upload.


----------



## Furcht (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks, I'm still working on it be it slowly.


----------



## Spanky4321 (Apr 13, 2013)

I insatalled the tweak 1.0.x and the stock ff1 kernel and im back to 2.3.6.....still resoring apps and data but the contact sync worked....facepalm. lol...after spending all that time reinputting contacts but im happy....the only thing I see at first glance is my toggles in the notification bar arent there....the stock ones are but i see the quick panel seetings in the app menu and it gives me the choices to select which ones I want on the toggle screen but I dont see it.....Is there something I have to do in order to get that to work.....also ill report any other issues i have. thanks again.


----------



## Furcht (Mar 4, 2013)

Yea that's one of the main things I need to get working, I just forgot to remove that .apk when I zipped it up and uploaded it.


----------



## Spanky4321 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ok so ive played with several different things recently......first after getting my device back to just about stock running 2.3.6 i used titanium backup to backup the device.....so playing going back to the 2.3.5 that i had i actually restored the screenshot apk file thru the backup and it worked....now idk if it was suppose to work but hey it did so now im curious....after reading other threads i learned that an apk file is the app file....so any apk files i find just install those by flashing in CWM, what do i have to look out for when playing with these? Of course backup everything but im just learning so any advice would be great....also please let me know when you upload the new version cause one thing i like about 2..6 is the ability to seamless swipe thru the home screens instead of only being able to go two to the right and left.....also how can i get that stupid update to quit. lol. im back to the .5 rom at this point and verizon is pushing the update.....


----------



## Furcht (Mar 4, 2013)

Yea Verizon is pushing their FF1 update hence why I started making roms because of it. An .apk is any app you get be from somewhere on the web or the play store. Most of the time you can just download one then install it by just tapping on it in a file browser. User apps are installed in /data/app while system apps are installed into /system/app and most of the time you don't need CWM to install an app unless it modifies anything in /system. I typically don't use the home launcher that comes with the device (touchwiz), instead I go to the play store and grab either Holo Launcher or Go Launcher Ex, both are amazing.


----------

